# Cycle Buddies, having IUI February Part 2



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies good luck x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Folks

Just popping in to say hello and good luck to put fellow cyclers, Start Stims on Monday (3rd time) so feeling like an old hand now.

Good Luck and speak soon


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to all Feb IUI girls ( and boys morky!)

Just want to wish you all  

If its your first IUI I want to say dont worry, this is my first time and I used to be a wuss with needles and all things medical related!!!  But its so easy and its great seeing your follies grow!! 


Cant say I'm impressed with   though  

Hoping for a good result at end, but keeping an open mind really! 


Have fun!!!  

    and     for all!!


XXX


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone  

starting stimms today! iui number 3! maybe this one! fingers crossed!
wishing everyone love and luck with feb iui's!

syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd -   hope all goes well today!

Kizzy - how's it going? How many days til test date for you?

Morky - hope all's going well.

I am on Day 6 of 2WW...amd it's my birthday today!!! Really hoping for a miracle as a pressie next week!
Have been fairly emotional as we go further into this journey. We are also having major stresses with our house move also which isn't helping...it's dangerously close to collapse at the moment!

Anyway,    to all,

xxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BODIA,

IM HOPING YOU GET THE PERFECT PRESENT.

IM ON DAY 5 OF 2WW SO WE'LL BE DUE TO TEST ROUGHLY THE SAME TIME.

GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A NICE BIRTHDAY


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

A Very Happy birthday to you Bodia - I hope all your birthday wishes come true!!   good luck with the 2ww!!

  and love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

bodia, hope you have a good one!I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your 2ww! wishing you love and luck!
sydxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

This is my 2nd go. Getting basted on the 16/17th Feb. Fingers crossed and babydust to everyone!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls 

Just thought I'd pop in and say Hi.  Hope you had a good birthday Bodia, did you do anything nice?  Hope the 2ww is going ok, although I'm sure its not easy with house etc 

Sandi hope your 2ww is treating you well 

Syd and morky hope the stimming is going well, this time, fingers crossed!  

I'm kind of in between at the moment, next IUI is in March so i suppose we're au naturel this month - thta'll be interesting as when I'm ovulating(next week) we will be away in a very small cottage (walls like paper)with my parents!!  And its the squeakiest bed ever!!  

Good luck to all

Love janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Many thanks for all the birthday wishes. I had a lovely day. Was on a course in London the next day, so went up to stay with my best friend who lives in Croydon. DH was working in London so he came too. She cooked dinner and had some other friends round, and spent time with her gorgeous 4 year old son. Low key, but very lovely.
All well for me. Ony Day 11 of 2WW now and not really feeling anything.
Have lived a little bit more normally this time. Went running a couple of times this week, and cycled 20km on Friday!
Have had loads of problems with our house purchase. Were hoping to be moving this week (I'm on half term and DH has week off,) but it's on the verge of collapsing! So, we are off to London for the day tomorrow and whilst there we are going to the London Centre for Naprotechnology (a natural kind of fertility treatment that involves monitoring hormone leves and trying to identify why you're not conceiving.) We have a meeting there to find out more about it.
Then Tues we have a meeting at the hospital so the nurse can explain all about the drugs for medicated IUI which we will start this week if I get a BFN on Weds.
So, it's all go!!

Hope everyone else on 2WW is OK. And that everyone between treatment is relaxing a little.
Take care all,

xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Bodia, 

Glad you had a nice relaxing birthday. Good luck for testing this week, keeping everything crossed for you!  

Let us know how you get on with naphrotechnology......sounds interesting!

Hope your house sorts itself out!

I'm now day seven of stimms and have scan tomorrow to see how things look!
Keep in touch!

syd xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Hows things going in the fertility world? Starting my ovulation testing tomorrow. Should be ready for basting at the end of the week. Trying to stay positive. Don't know what i will do if it doesn't work this time.   

Spreading baby dust for all the others ttc!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd pop in and send you all some  

Love janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well.

Had a lovely day out in Greenwich yesterday with DH, and went for an info meeting at the London Centre for Naprotechnology. It all sounds very promising, and I think if IUI doesn't work for us then we will try it. They reckon that their success rate is 54% for women under 38 who've had no IVF, and only 1% of people remain unexplained after the programme as their aim is to find out why we haven't been able to concieve; so they do loads of hormone level tests on us both and monitor a cycle really closely, and just check everything really.

And today we went to the hospital for a meeting about having assisted IUI cycles. If tomorrow is a BFN, then we will move on to our 2 assisted cycles asap. I am not looing forward to having to take all the drugs, or allow DH anywhere near me with a needle! (My mate who's a nurse has been doing the pregnyl injections so far!) I am feeling a little emotional about it all to be honest.

So, that's all my news! Syd, good luck for a smooth cycle.
Mouse, good luck with basting, keep us posted.
Janet - thanks for the wishes, how are you doing?

Take care all, will pop in tomorrow....

xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Bodia, 

Good luck with testing tomorrow hope it's positive!   Keeping everything crossed!( time goes by so quickly can't believe it's that time again!)

Hope you don't have to but at least you know you have another two assisted goes as well! It seems Naphrotechnology is also another option!

We are in for basting tomorrow, have two follies 16mm and 19mm, so hoping for good things this time!  

Let us know how you get on tomorrow!
Love and luck,
syd xx
PS   to everyone else!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just wanna wish Bodia good luck for testing   

Good luck Syd and Mouse for basting!  
You are right Syd time goes so fast!!!

I think I got a bfn girlies....tested today two/three days early and it was neg, might change by weekend but not hopeful, so will be joining you all soon for round two!!!  

XXX


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, newbie here.  I am starting my first ever cycle of IUI from my partner's frozen sperm this month.  AF due around 22nd of the month.  I am very excited but also apprehensive.  I am trying not to get my hopes up too much!

The whole process will be done in my natural cycle, so maybe only drugs if I don't ovulate.  

If anyone has any encouragement for me, that will be really appreciated.  But I understand that it will probably not happen first time around, but I can't help but wish it does!

Greetings to you all and good luck everyone else!

Clare
xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All,

Glad to know that you all ae continuing ur exciting journey smoothly.

Bodia,happy belated Birthday!!!!!And good luck for test!!!!Hope it is a good news for you.

Kizzy, don't loose hope just yet!!!!Hope things work out for you too.

Syd and Jan T .hope u gus are doing well too.

Miss you all loads  

As far as I am concerned work is driving me  !!!1but it was expected.

 to all.

SONI


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi folks

Its the Syd and Morky Bastefest again. All systems go for tomorrow so fingers crossed and will let you know how it goes 

Hope you are all well and having positive times at whatever stage you are at,


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Syd and Morky for basting tomorrow  

 Bodia for testing tomorrow!! I'm really hoping for you.

Hi Soni, good to hear from you  

Welcome clarebabes, hope the IUI goes well, I will be a bit behind you as AF not due till 3rd march. 

Hi Kizzy, chin up chuck and keep smiling    We're here for you  

I'm off to somerset for a few days so won't be posting but looking forward to hearing some good news when I get back  , I'll be in next week!!

Lots of love 

Janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I got a   this morning. No   yet, but I feel like it's coming.

Syd & Morky -   for basting today, hope all goes really well and you get some good news in 2 weeks.

Welcome Clare - we are a friendly bunch on here and there's bound to be someone at the same stage of tx as you.

Soni - hello hun, good to hear from you. x

Kizzy -   have you tested again?

I am feeling a bit numb as usual. I expect it will hit in the next few days. I have to start clomid on Day 2 and menopure jabs on day 3, so have to focus on the next cycle. Not had the drugs before so success rates are higher but also am scared of it all!!!!

Thanks, as always for all the support on here, couldn;t cope without my cycle buddies! xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry Bodia <hugs>

Hope u are okay
I havent tested again, too scared!!

Gonna wait til I stop taking pessaries tomorrow and see wot happens, af should come soon after that if I'm not preggers

Can stand seeing that NEG again!!!

Take care and good luck for your drug induced cycle   
Hope you dont go  like me!! 
XX


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


Hopefully I won't bug you too much with regards to asking stupid questions!  This forum was particularly imformative and I've learnt alot already!  

I know this is a national board, but anyone having stuff done at CARE in Northampton?  

Cheers
Clare


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy - you never know what will happen. It's sooo hard to be patient, but watch out for those   You don;t do yourself any favours by testing early hon!!

Clare - glad you've found the board good. I'm based in Brighton, so no info about CARE. DH is from Nottingham though!

I am feeling a little numb. I tend to be like this until AF arrives. Off to homeopathy and then for a glass of vino!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Evening fellow IUI buddies, how is everyone tonight?

Going for my basting tomorrow at 12pm. Very nervous, what with it being a 2nd go. Hope we have the timing right.   Want it sooo bad, but trying not to get my hopes up too much!
It's so hard trying to not think about it in the 2ww.  

Is there many of you ladies that got pg on 2nd go? Got to think    !


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Bodia, sorry about your news   I know it's hard and dissapointing but at least things are happening for you straight away and you can get onto that drug induced cycle, think positive as you say increasing your chances!!!   Let us know how it goes. PS enjoy that well earned glass of vino.


 for basting tomorrow, hope it goes well mouse 14!


Hi Clarebabes, nice to meet you! Welcome to the site and good luck with your teatment! You know we're always lurking around here giving each other support! Jump in anytime! 


Kizzy, sorry to hear your news, but don't give up just yet! (naughty girl testing early!!!) 


Hi Jan, have a nice few days away!! Hope it's pleasure and not work!


Hi Soni, how are things with you? Thanks for the good wishes!


Basting went well today, over and done with in about five mins!! 2ww here we come! Not looking forward to the cyclogest! But if it helps , i'll use them of course!!  Test date 2/3/06!


Good luck to Mr and Mrs M! (skipping the line today............ dont' worry i won't tell!)  


Post any news!
love,

syd xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all ok.

Bodia - sorry to hear of your BFN hun.  Hope the drugs are not too horrid, I've only had clomid and I didn't find it too bad.

Syd and Morky - blimey your basting has come round quickly hasn't it!!  Sending you both loads of      for tomorrow.

Mouse14 - Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow... take it easy and try to stay  

Hi Clare - I'm from Northampton too.  Although my treatment at the mo is with the NHS I have had many scans at Care.  There is a Northampton girls thread on the Support Groups section...some of the girls there are having treatment at Care... do come and join us there for a natter. 

Kizzy - Hope you are still hanging on in there hun.  Are you going to do another test?  Still got everything crossed for you

Janet - Hope you have a good time in Somerset.

Hi to everyone else

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Just popped in to let Bodia know how sorry I am you got another BFN, honey. It sounds good that you have a plan for the next cycle. It's good to get on with things. Enjoy the wine!

You might remember I was really worried about doing meds too. I'm on the 2ww of my first IUI cycle with Create Health. I wasn't on stims, but my cycle was a lot more monitored than with the NHS. I had 3 doppler scans to also check blood flow including on the day of basting. They were concerned to make sure my lining was at least 7mm or it would have been called off. This is such a change from the NHS, where I had bastings with lining under 6mm. I did an HCG trigger before the IUI and by the time I was basted lining was 9.6mm. I've never had it that good. I'm on 2 further shots of HCG this week to maintain and build lining. It might all not work, but at least I have more information about what my problem could be, no thanks to the NHS tx I've received so far. What scares me is I'm now on IVF list with NHS. It seems crazy that I could end up not knowing what I've just found out and go straight onto IVF. 

Good luck everyone.


Lou
x


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello there,

Had my scan and first injection (day 5) today, and will be self injecting in a few days time - not looking forward to that!  First attempt at IUI, any advise on how to get through.  Can't sleep, eat, concentrate, constantly thinking of process.

How have you all coped.  the sleep deprivation is making me very irritable as well so DH not too impressed.

Jaybee


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jay bee - welcome to the roller coaster. If you are dreading the injections you can get a cream from the chemist that numbs the area if applied 40 mins before. Or, you could do like I do and apply an icecube wrapped in a tissue or kitchen towel. Can't feel a thing. Still looks a bit weird, but painless. Oh, and wipe off the needle before injecting, the liquid can sting. If it's dry it's pain free.

Good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Lou,

Will use ice cube n see how i go.

Take care of yourself, speak soon.

Jay


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Many thanks for all your kind words.   has just arrived, so I will be starting Clomid tomorrow and Menopure injections on Sat! DH has been practising injecting an apple (!) and my mate Jo who's a nurse is coming round to supervise the first one!

Lou - glad things have been better for you. I completley agree that's it madness to plough on ahead without looking at what's going on. DH and I have pretty much decided that after the next 2 NHS free cycles of IUI, we are going to try Naprotechnology. Do you know much about it? It's basically about monitoring what's going on and trying to find out why we haven't conceived and then treat that. They reckon they have a 54% success rate at the London Centre for Napro in women under 38 who've had no IVF. And only 1% if couples remain "unexplained" at the end of the programme. I will probably also go on the waiting list for NHS IVF (we can have 1 free go.)

Mouse - hope basting went well. Thinking of you.

Syd - glad all went well. Hope you are able to rest now.   for this cycle...you deserve a BFP!


Sarah - good to hear from you, whereabouts are you with your tx?

Jay - welcome and   for the jabs, I start on Sat and am dreading it also!!!

Have had a lovely day at the gym with DH. Have done an aerobics class, played Badminton and then swam and had lunch. He's still there having a massage (I booked him it for a valentine's pressie.)
Off to see some woman tomorrow who's helped other people get pg by working on their energy / aura (will try anything, even though DH is sceptical!) 
Had a glass of vino last night, and will do the same tomorrow, very nice indeed.

Take care all,
xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening all  

I've been reading this forum and I've realised where everyone else is dreading their AF, but I'm actually looking forward to it!!  

Obviously I've not had any treatment yet and am waiting for my AF to come so I can start.  Can't wait  

Due next week BTW.

Clare


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

HI Clare,

Welcome to this thread.
    for you getting AF!  

Hope all goes really well for you...

Hi everyone else...I started Clomid yesterday...have survived so far!~ DH starts jabbing me with menopure tonight (oh joy!) wish me luck.....

xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Just looking in to say hello! Good luck for the jabs bodia! Hope this is the cycle!!    How was your aura appointment?Any good? Your always upto something!!!!Also, good luck to everyone else undergoing treatment!

We are now day four of 2ww and hanging in there!

Catch up soon!    
syd xx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

hello everyone
                    I've been reading all about your troubles and traumas with IUI, well mine is finally starting been waiting for the witch to arrive and she came this evening so I'll be phoning the clinic tomorrow for scan and then self injecting -- great cant wait, DH will not be able to help he is petrified of needles!!
it's quite frightening to think that in about 30 days i could be pregnant after 3 years of waiting or i could be left bitterly dissappointed--- what a rollercoaster ride this month is going to be.  hoping we all have bfp this month.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hello everybody i'm on my 2wk , had hcg on wed, got basted friday,feeling like a nervous wreck love coral.


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia so sorry to hear your news, I was hoping to pop back in and hear something positive from you 

Hi coral, syd, mouse, morky hows the 2ww going.  No one appreciates how hard it is, do they (except us lot of course)  Fingers crossed for you all, we need some good news  

Fowler hope the scan was ok and good luck with your tx  

Clarebabes hope AF comes soon and you can get going!

Hi Londonlou, how are you doing?

Hiya Sair, you back to school today, bad isn't it.  Hope your illness didn't ruin half term too much.

Jaybee hope you have got to grips with the jabbing - ouch!!

Hi ti kizzy and anyone else I've forgotten

Love and lots of  

Janet xxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi can i join u feelina abit lonesome. i am on my 2wk wait,its driving me nuts. day 3 today love cora.


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Bodia - SHame about the BFN, but now joining the junky IUI Team !!!! Jabs aren't so bad, particularly if you are giving them   Good luck this time 

Thnx for the thoughts Jan. 2ww is going just like before so just hoping that the result is different this time  

Welcome on Board Coral. Plenty of 2ww's here to keep you company


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Ta for all your good wishes. I am doing OK and so far don't seem to be too  

I am having clomid and injections every other day. DH has been fab with the jabs and I'm not terrified anymore...although I'll never like it! Got very tearful after first jab....it just isn't how you imagined making a baby is it?!  

I have been fine except Sunday night when I woke myself up feeling like I couldn't breathe. My chest was very tight and I was having palpatations. I was then so anxious I couldn't sleep for ages, so felt terrible at work yesterday.
I combated it by going for a 9km run along the seafront which was lovely. That tired me out and I slept like a baby last night!

Syd, Morky, Coral, Mouse - hope your 2WW's are going OK.    

Jan - good to hear from you, hope you are OK. x

Jaybee - hope the jabs are OK hon. x You're very brave!

Sair - hope all is OK. I had no enthusiasm or energy at school yesterday...hopefully better today! I love half term!!!!  

Hope everyone else is OK and hanging in there. Take care all,

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Just popped back in to see how everyone is going.

Bodia - Well done on crossing over into the land of meds. It's a big transition. I found it hard to come to terms with the fact that there might be actually something wrong with me, after being so long unexplained. 

Want wish all the other 2wwers good luck. It never gets any easier, does it. I'd like it if they gave us something else to do to break up the 2 weeks, like another scan or something. Just something to break to the wait up. 

warning: the me bit: 
I had another hiccup with Bart's admin yesterday. They were supposed to allocate me a review appointment for IVF  after my last IUI -ve 3 weeks ago. I called and found they'd forgotten and they booked me in, but only from yesterday. i.e. I'm 3 weeks behind in the queue. Appt is for April 25th, which seems an awful long time to have to wait for an appointment from the end of Jan. And even then it won't be with a consultant. Never seen one since I've been with them, almost a year. Other than that, it's roll on Monday for testing...

Good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## royall (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi to everyone on here, I'm a bit late being here but have just found you! I had my first iui on 13/2/06 with clomid & now in this awful 2ww & feeling the strain a bit as is dh We have limited funds so really hoping for positive outcome, wish there was some way of knowing before 2w is up. Keep feeling slight cramps so could be due, also ?pmt or just stress? no way of knowing...
Know you've all been throgh or are going thgrough the same & best of luck to all


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello all,

First IUI treatment this month.  Went for 11 day scan today and they found 5 folicules - too many for them to continue treatment, can't believe it - toooooo manyy!!  Distraught, as treatment abandoned.

Have any of you ladies had this happen to you, tears don't stop rolling.

Wait for AF now and the extra cramps n bleeding (tmi) as nurse said.

Good luck to all who are trying.

Jay bee


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome royall.  hope your 2ww is going ok  

Jaybee i'm so sorry, it must be sooo frustrating for you.  I can't give you any advice but just wanted to say i'm thinking of you.  

Was sorry to hear about the mix up lou, makes you so cross, its such a big thinfg but we are just another number to them  

Hi Bodia, how are you feeling??  Jabs going ok, whens the next scan??

Hi to everyone else, hope all is ok.



Love jan xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

sorry haven't been in touch for a wee while, not coping very well with 2ww this time, really need a bit of support! So here i am, i know where to come!

Hi, jay bee, sorry to hear your news   i know how disappointing it is knowing you have to wait even longer to start. 

Good luck to all the fellow 2wwaiters, hope time is passing quickly for you!

Good luck to all the injectors!!Happy jabbing!

Hi to the new ladies, glad to meet you all! Good luck with your treatment!!

syd xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Syd a bit of support coming your way   sorry best I can do.

Keep positive hun, I know thats easy for me to say but we do understand better than most on this thread!!!

Thinking of you and sending lots of    

Love Janet xxx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd -   sorry to hear you're having a tough time, but I understand completley. No wonder, with all that we have to put up with! Hope you are feeling a little brighter. xx

Jaybee -   I am so sorry for you, especially as it's your first IUI. At least your clinic has an idea about how you respond to the drugs now and hopefully they can adjust the dosage for next time. xx

Lou - hope your 2ww is going OK, thinking of you. I have never met the consultant at Brighton, so I can sympathise...I think it's crap! And the fact you have to wait so long for your appoinmrnt is also pants! Still, let's hope you don;t need the appointment at all!

Jan - good to hear from you.

I am fine. The jabs have been OK (ish) and I've finished the Clomid now. I have my first scan tomorrow (Day 9.) So, hoping everything will be OK....

I had acupuncture yesterday and had two painful needles and then came home and had my jab. I got really emotional afterwards and cried! Feel better now, very busy at work so that's keeping my mind occupied.
Gotta go to a 3 hour training twilight, so see you all soon,


xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just popping in to wish you good luck for your scan tomorrow Bodia, hope it all looks good!!

Syd hope you are feeling a bit better today  

And you jaybee  

Hi morky, royall, coral, lou, clare, sair and anyone else Ive forgotten, sorry.

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all, hope you are well.

Those of you waiting for basting and on 2wws, good luck! 

I am still waiting for AF to raise her head.  She's bugging me now and I know that stress can often have an effect so the fact we've sold our house/moving and starting treatment soon isn't the best combination!

Last night I got so fed up with constantly cleaning, cooking and washing that I had a right go at DP last night    and he hasn't spoken to me at all today.  I don't suffer THAT badly from PMT, but this time it's been just awful!  I am tearful and have a banging headache!  I have sore (.)(.) and a fat tummy!  If I didn't have an infertile DP, I would be starting to worry - or not as the case may be.  

Anyway, sorry for the ME, ME, ME post.  I am just fed up and the sooner this thing happens the better - even though the actual process scares me rigid!  I keep finding myself searching Ebay for maternity clothes and it's just not right and could come back to haunt me.  I haven't actually bought any yet though which can only be a good thing!

Right, back to work now.
Thanks for listening to the loony in the corner here 
Clare


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

AAwww Clare sorry you are having such a rough time at the moment.  As you say you have so much else on your plate at the moment it can't be helping. 

DP's are always the ones we take it out on (they say you always take things out on those closest to you) - it does become a real strain but you will be ok, he'll come round.  On my last cycle my DH didn't speak to me for 4 days (I had been a total ***** and did deserve it)!!  

I really hope AF shows up soon........and you are not a loony, I look at prams, nursery stuff etc all the time - like you I don't purchase but just have a little dream!!  

Don't forget we're always here if you want a chat! 

Don't work too hard!!!!

Love Jan xxx

 to everyone else, how are you all??


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello , well I've had my first lot of injections on monday which i did myself, the only scary thing I find is preparing the needles i get so nervous that I will mess them up, injecting myself does not bother me at all, which has suprised me.  I'm feeling very positive and trying not to get my hopes up. next scan on monday so I am hoping that things will be ok. good luck to everyone else will keep you all updated.


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Got my AF this morning and not before time!  Thanks for the words of support Jan, it's still not resolved!!  

Anyway, will ring the clinic today and get booked in for next week now I guess.  Will keep you all posted on the progress.

Cheers
Clare


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

hi folks

Just poppoing in to say  Good Luck to everyone. 2ww dragging by, little bits of cramping etc but nothing we haven't seen before 

Time will tell !!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all

Glad AF showed up clare, do you feel better for it?  At least you can get going with tx now (another thing for you to do!!)  Blew you some bubbles to cheer you up  .  Your DP will come round, mind you I have room to talk my DH and myself are v frosty at the moment, I think its all become a bit of a strain and we've just let this build up and its hard to get out of it now    Hopefully we will both have better weekends  

Fowler hope the inj are going a bit better, I found the hardest part was all the preparation too!

Bodia hope you are feeling better now and jabs aren't upsetting you.  

Lou, syd, royall, morky, coral and the rest of the   ers hope you are all ok, sending    

Jaybee hope you are feeling more positive and brighter now.

Have a lovely weekend ladies, take care  

Love Jan xxxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi guys!  

Thanks for the group hugs and the cuddles, they mean a lot , i know you all understand only too well! Just want 2ww to be over now, four days left!


Morky, I'm sure you and Mrs M feel the same! Good luck for Thursday!  

Bodia, hope scan went well.  

Jan, hope things are good with you and thanks for the support!  

Clarebabes, glad AF came!  

Fowler, well done with jabs! Hope treatment is success!  

Bye just now, will post any news!

syd xx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

hello,not really sure what to think of scan today.  I have produced 9 follicles so they advised me either to abandon or to convert to IVF.  I asked the Dr what she would advise and she informed me that I have a very good cycle for IVF so me and dh have deceided to convert and raid our savings. I have focused so much on IUI that I'm now frantically reading all IVF posts.  Good luck to everyone I will be keeping an eye on you all and praying that you all get BFP this cycle xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popped in to see how you all are, see if we have any news but all very quiet!

I'm still waiting for AF, usually pretty regular and due fri so we'll see!

Hope you are all ok

Love Janet xxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

hello,
I don't know if it's rude to join in a conversation so late, but I basted on 21/02 and am a visit from AF on fri/ sat. nice to here you all looking out for each other and I felt like joining your warmth! .
I've been keeping a 2ww diary but have only just found my way here. 
I really feel for you guys who have had to abandon. My last go with clomid gave me 9 follicles and not even a mention of IVF - just wopping PMT.
Don't feel any different now just lumpy. Oh the joys of TTC!
I keep trying to talk to AF  and tell her to visit someone who love to see her!
Hey ho, off to cook supper - nice normal thing to do!
Bertiexx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Bertie! 

I don't feel fully qualified to welcome you to this thread as I've only recently joined myself.  I haven't been basted yet, but have my first scan booked for Monday.  

I can't say I know how you feel either  as I haven't been through it.  But I can say that I hope you have good news and the TTC is over soon!  There's alot of knowledge and love on this forum, so I'm sure you'll get the warm fuzzy feelings soon 

Welcome!!!
Clare


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

2ww'ers....any news yet? 

Syd -   for tomorrow, thinking of you.
x

Jan - hope you are well. Any news on your next cycle?

Welcome Bertie.

Clare - glad you got AF at last! Any dates for tx?

Fowler -   for IVF.
x

Well...I had basting yesterday! I was a little disappointed as Monday's scan showed one lead follie (19mm) so big but after all those jabs I was hoping for at least 2!!! Still, the nurse said our chances are still boosted by the drugs. 
Only problem is...I have totally done my back in and can hardly walk! It started with a sore neck on Sunday and has got worse ever since...now I can't stand up straight and am in agony! Went to the osteopath yesterday, he thinks it's my body's reaction to the stress I've been under (house situation still not moving forwards, and tx,) and also the injections and the drugs! I think if I get pg this cycle it will be a total miracle...my body is concentrating so hard on trying to sort itself out!

Really hoping my luck will change...2006 has not been a great year so far!!!

Anyway, hope everyone else is well.

xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello, 

This is my first shot at IUI. Had scan today and follicles all looking good although have produced too many. IUI taking place in couple of days. Any support gratefully received! Feeling nervous.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome Hopeful,

 for your first IUI. How many follies have you produced?

Take care,

xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Bodia,

No date for basting, but I should imagine end of next week/early week after.  Pooing myself about my first scan, let alone anything else....  

Hopeful, good luck with everything 

Clare


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Clare - IUI is actually a relatively pain free and quick procedure. You will be fine, but O can remember being just as nervous - it's understandable considering all we have to got through. When's your next scan?


My back is still bad! It got better yesterday but is very stiff and sore again this morning!

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia - soory to hear about your back hun, hope you are soon on the mend!  And... you never know youmay get a BFP especially as you are not expecting it! 

Clare - good luck for your scan and you will be fine  

Hi to hopeful - good luck for your IUI

Hi Bertie - hope your 2ww is going ok - not too stressful  .  Send your AF to me!!

Fowler - all the best for your IVF  

Syd - thinking of you, hoping you get the BFP you deserve    

I'm waiting for AF, due this weekend.  We were going to give it a miss this cycle as things have been a little strained but thank goodness we have sorted things out and we are going to give it a shot again  
Its DH's 30th tomorrow (just realised I already have him down as 30 on my profile - poor love!!)  I have planned a nice weekend for him. Tomorrow night family meal (worst bit)!  Saturday we are going on a 4x4 off roading day and sunday I'm taking him to London to see the Lion King - hope he like it all, its a a suprise.

Look after yourselves

Love and  

Janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Janet,

Glad to hear things are back on track. Have a lovely weekend and Happy Birthday to your DH!

Syd - thinking of you, any news?

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

sorry late posting BFN again, feeling very low. Going to have a break now for a couple of months, give my body and our heads a rest. Will post soon when i pick up again.

hope everyone else is ok, take it easy bodia.

Love syd xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone... thanks Bodia.

I produced 5 follicles ... have no idea if thats good or bad... they will be draining at least 1 away... the other may not even get big enough to worry about. Will find out today. Has anyone had the aspiration? that's the bit i'm slightly nervous about.

It was either aspiration or abandon procedure...  

Hope your back is better Bodia 

xxx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Folks

Tested yesterday and today and will probably test all weekend.  Want to make sure that the   is real  !!!!!!  Hospital said we have a "faint" positive and so we have to give another sample in on monday (there goes more tupperware).  

We are obviously elated (less so after the luke warm hospital response) 

Syd - you know how much we are thinking of you, but won't be long till we see yours.

Finger crossed for everyone on here, and Thank you for all your support


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Mr & Mrs Morky!

Congrats on your         

Lou
x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd -   so sorry. Give yourself all the time you need, but please remeber I'll be here when you need a mate. xx

Morky -    congrats! Hope all goes well.

Back is a little better thanks. Off to osteopath today. First time out of the house since Tues!

Take care all and 

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Syd, so sorry to see your post. Sending you <hugme>.

It doesn't get any easier, does it.

Lou
x


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello,
had a few days off trying to be sane but I felt drawn to the computer again. 
V soggy with DH this morning, feeling very out of control. Upshot was that I phoned ARGC to get a reg form as they have a 12/52 wait at the mo. Hopefully I won't need it ( )
OK I basted on the 21st feb( a tues) always get AF on a fri. so question to the panel is when to pee on a stick? do I wait until the normal AF day _or_ do I test 2/52 post basting which is next tues?
Syd - really sorry to hear your news:  time off does help.

Bodia, hope back is getting better- tends to get in the way of baby making!

Morky - many congrats! I hope all stays well and sticky!

Mum'scome round for tea,
see you all later


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Syd I'm so sorry hun     

Morky congrats to you, well done, take care of yourself!

Bodia hope the backs improving.

Hi to lou, liz, hopeful, clare and everyone else

AF came today so back on the rollercoaster of IUI again!!  Fingers crossed!

Have a great weekend

Love Janet xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello girls!

Just to say I had basting yesterday with aspiration beforehand. Found it really painful actually. DP was great - in there throughout. They struggled to get the follicle(s) out and then to get the catheter in. So all in all a bit of a performance. All ok now though. Just started with the pessaries this morning. It fell out though - oops! Have to perfect technique! 

Syd - sorry to hear your news... warmest wishes though xx

Liz.con - hmm not sure about testing - i would say 2 weeks after but then i'm dead new to all this... whatever you decide to do, my fingers are crossed for you...

xxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hooray! My back has finally started to get a little better!

Managed to leave the house today! Sat in the sun at Brighton Marina and had lunch and then bought myself a nice top for when I can visit the gym again. (You know me and my  ) Feel like all I've done in the last week is  ...I'm going stir crazy here!!!!

Anyway, it's a different way to spend the ole 2WW! 

Hopeful, well done you. Whereabouts are you living? I am from Charing in Kent, and my Mum used to teach at Maidstone Girls' Grammer!

Liz - I would test on Day 14. Two weeks after basting. ^fingers crossed^

Jan -   and   for the next cycle. Hang in there hon.

Syd - thinking of you. xxx

Have a good weekend all,

xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Bodia,

Good news - your back is a wee bit better!

I live in Boughton Monchelsea/Staplehurst... about 150 yards from where they've found all that dosh from the £53 million raid in Tonbridge!!!! There's been police swarming the place and its just a wee hamlet really.

I spend alot of time in Brighton for work... always a fun place to be!

Just watched the ice dancing - so uplifting and fun! Quite fancy a go myself! 

Day 2 of no drinking nearly over and done with...! Is everyone else off the booze??!!

XXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Mr and Mrs Morky!!    !!!!
Can I ask what if anything you did different this 2WW??  

Syd, hugs for you honey    , hope you are okay.


Well I have to say having a rest from treatment is good, BUT its making me more nervous and less positive about the next one!!

Plus I have had no ovulation symptoms this month so reckon cycle is totally messed up!

Or else, worse I have stopped producing eggs, I worry about everything even when I'm not doing treatment, doh!!  


Hiya to everyone else  

XXXXXX


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all  

I've finally managed a smile! My aim today was no tears and so far I'm managing.  
Just want to thank everyone for all your kind words they really mean a lot and i know you all understand more than anyone!

DH and i having a wee break from treatment and going on holiday in a couple of weeks. We will start again once back but I'll be lurking around looking to see how all you guys are doing!

Wishing everyone all the best of wishes with their treatment!
Still holding onto the   dream!
Love and luck, syd xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Syd hope you managed a tear free day yesterday, doesn't get any easier does it  

Hopeful4712 and Bodia its a small world i work at Sutton Valence Prep school (although i live down near Rye)  and the robbery guy was an ex parents of ours!  We could see it all going on and the helicopters etc.  One of my colleues lives in the house next door to him!!  I used to live in Harrietsham Bodia, so know Charing quite well too (glad the backs improving)!  Hope both your 2ww are going well, regarding testing my hosp told me not to bother and just wait, of course I didn't tested on day 14 post basting!

Morky sending you lots of    hope you are still well!

Liz hope things didn't get too soggy!,   to you 

Kizzymouse hang on in there, you will be fine - try to be positive  

Hiya lou, clare and anyone else.

Off for scan soon and to collect drugs etc, here we go again!!  But firstly most important got to walk the dog and its a gorgeous morning  

Take care all

Janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Good to see everyone sounding a little more positive because of the  . It's amazing how it can lift moods isn't it?

I went back to work today! Hooray! Feeling a little sore around my shoulders now, but so pleased to be (nearly) normal!

Kizzy - good to see you back. Try not to obsess about it...impossible I know!  

Jan - ^fingers crossed^ that this is your cycle.

Syd -   sounds like you are doing brilliantly, hang in there hon.

Hopeful - I am off the booze, although was v naughty and had a small glass of wine last night, then regretted it and didn't sleep well! One of my best mates has left her DH and it's all a mess and so it was kind of medicinal and to make her feel better....  How's your 2ww?

Hopeful & Jan...what a small world! I know Harrietsham well, it's very pretty. I am pretty hooked on all that robbery stuff as I know the area so well...keep me posted.  

Take care all,

xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Jan T - I had a meeting at Sutton Valence School the other week... all about an arts festival they are holding in the summer... blimey, what a small world and I live only about 3 mins from there... oh, the irony!!

Has anyone else's tummy bloated out? My stomach is HUGE, cannot fit into ONE pair of trousers!! I'm wondering if it was the aspiration that did this as I'm not sure the IUI would have done. 

Left a posting for the nurse on here to check if this is normal. 

2ww going ok for now... thanks Bodia.... 13 more days til test day!

xxxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

hello,
been keeping a bit quiet lately: feeling moochy.
Did a pee-on-a-stick test yesterday as that was 2w post basting. Needless to say BFN . However, not completely down as I'm not due   until Fri. will test again then. Not sure if we're allowed to endorse but Boots are doing 'buy a double kit and get a single kit free' on first response pregnancy pee sticks. Whether this is a local thing  I don't know. At least I don't feel guilty about having tested yesterday, although a trip from     may be needed!
hope the rest of you are holding up ok,
love to you all,
Liz (Bertie)


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Not much to report from me, still jabbing away!!  Back for scan on tuesday.

How are you all

Liz hang on in there sweetie - sending in the   if your not careful!!!

Bodia glad you are feeling a little better now, hows the 2ww?? and hopeful, how about you??  The robbery thing has all gone quiet now, but it was exciting for a while!!  Can't believe you live so close!

Syd hope you are ok chuck x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are ok

Love Jan xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello all,

Oh Liz - sorry to hear result sof your first test, but hang on in there... all may not be as it seems... will keep fingers crossed that you don't see   on Friday.

Jan - yep all gone quiet on the robbery front over here. The police have finally disappeared from guarding the lane into the farm now so things seem to be returning to normal. 2ww is going ok. Busy at work which is helping but have to admit I'm not totally focussed on work at all. Really wouldn't say no to some time to mope about the house at the moment!!! I'm trying to visualise implantation, hold hot water bottles and try and generally feel all warm and positive. (God I sound like a hippy!!!!) 11 days til test date... and counting... Did you go from one IUI cycle stright into another Jan? how was that for you? Were you exhausted

Wishing all your bellies good things!

xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hopeful - hang in there. I have always gone from one IUI cycle to another (I had 4 without drugs though.) I have decided to have the next month off if this one doesn't work.

Liz  !!! Really hope it turns around for you. x

I am doing OK. Am actually hardly thinking about 2ww...too many other things to worry about..my back (much better thankfully,) our move (we are on the verge of pulling out but very scared!) a couple we are both close to splitting up, (messy and very sad,) work (had a run in with boss yesterday when she snapped at me unnecessarily  )  how fat & out of shape I'm getting (haven't exercised for 11 days due to back...going   here!) and getting ready to go to Centre Parks tomorrow!!! (hooray!!!)

So that's me.

Jan - hope scans are going well. Are you jabbing every othe night?

Let's pray and hope for some  's this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all,
Just wanted to say hello and wish everyone on the 2ww      
Hugs to those with   AF and best of luck for next cycle.

Bodia I am sorry to read that you having a hard time and really hope your back gets better soon. How is it going on the meds? (I am still unmedicated...third basting done on Monday). I send you lots of  .  Enjoy Centre Parks. I have booked a weekend in Hamberg at the end of April but could do with it now!!

Ruby x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello... morning... yawn!!!


Feeling very jolly this morning as there are sheep at the end of the garden.... so very excited in case they have lambs!!!!!!! Wahoooo!!!!!

Hello Jan, Bodia, Rubyruby, Liz, Kizzy (and Syd if you're still around x)

Sounds like you've got a hell of a lot on your plate Bodia - blimey! Dunno if thats a good thing or bad thing! But it keeps your mind occupied and maybe this 2ww will fly by (with great results ++++++)

Rubyruby - hold onto that Hamberg thought!!! Knowing you're going away is almost part of the holiday...! Sending lovely warm wishes to you...

Any sign of   Liz? Hope not!
Jan - how's the injections going?

10 days til my test date... 

love to all
xxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia - does sound like you have got alot going on at the moment    but I suppose it has taken your mind off 2ww.  When is your test date??  I am injecting every other morning (before work, have to get up extra early!!)  have to wait and see on tues if its working!  hope you have a lovely break at Centre Parks.

Hopeful - That was very early to be feeling jolly!!  Made me smile when I read it though  you don't sound like a hippy - its all good and glad you are being positive    i'm having my treatment at the Conquest Hosp(hastings) and they will not let you go from one IUI straight to another, they made me wait 1 month.  I can see why I suppose but I'm not the most patient person and just wanted to crack on with it.

Ruby - good luck for the basting on monday, if I'm basted next week we can do 2ww together    Hamberg sounds cool, something to look forward to.

Liz, hope you are feeling a little less moochy  

hi to everyone else

Love Jan xxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

hello,
thankyou all for your thoughts. 
Ruby- good luck with it all. My DH wishes I were back without clomid! Thing is I don't think that I've been too bad!
Hopeful, does this means that your not basted at the moment? Are in the calm before the next storm?
Jan, Bodia, Syd and Kizzy - big fat hello.

Right that's the positive bouncey bit, now for the slightly more sad..
Yesterday I thought I'd had AF a day early but when I had a bath, a lumpy whits sack cleared out of my badger. V sad as we think this was a miscarriage.   
Saw the docs today who sent sad little sac off to histology to find out what it was and whether it was a complete miscarriage or if there are bits left in. Hey ho. 
I'm trying to see this all in a positive light as because I had BFN on tues I wasn't expecting anything. At least I didn't have hte huge high of a BFP to come crashing down from. In fact I try to see itas a statement that my eggalumps work and something managed to snuggle into womb even if it was more on a bed and breakfast basis rather than a 9 month all-inclusive!!
I will keep visiting this thread as I want to see how you all get on. Having a month off treatment myself now though.
I tell you what girls, really looking forward to a glass of Marborough Savvy this evening!!!
Bubbles and Babydust to you all,
 
love Bertie ( liz)xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Liz I'm sorry sweetie -   - what a horrible time for you.  

My thoughts are with you

Jan xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Bertie,

I had just finished reading your diary when I saw this thread.  Not a very nice experience and my thoughts are with you.  

Good luck for next go.  
Clare


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Liz,

I think reading your message hit me for the first time how utterly devastating and painful all this can be. I am sitting typing this in floods of tears.... (I am far too empathetic!!). You sound as though you are being philosophical but I guess all of us girls on here will understand what a shock and how upsetting that was for you.

All i can do (and maybe all you need from people) is send warm hugs to you. This whole thing is a process... you will get through it... just be ever so nice to yourself. 

lots and lots of tear-stained wishes,

xxxxxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Not been on the site much lately as trying to have a complete break from fertility issue over the next month or so but wanted to look in to see how you are all doing.

Liz i'm so sorry, thats awful, thinking of you  

Jan, good luck for Tuesday's scan, hope you have two lovely big follies!!!

Hopeful, best of luck with the remainder of 2ww, really hope you get BFP!

Bodia, hope you had a nice time at centreparks (sounds right up you street!) Good luck for test day, let me know how it goes!

Hi to Clarebabes,RubyRuby,Londonlou, Kizzimouse and everyone else!  

Love and luck always!

sydxx
Ps off on holiday soon(just to let yous know if you don't see me around!!!)
My thoughts are always with you all! x
I'll check in once back on the rollercoaster!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girlies

Syd - good to hear from you, have a great holiday, relax and good luck with the next few months  

Bodia - hope you had a nice break away and didn't do too much!!! 

Hopeful - where are you having tx? Are you at Maidstone??  Hope you are ok  

Clarebabes, Rubyruby (good luck for basting tomorrow  ), londonlou and everyone else   

love jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi all,

Jan - I'm having treatment at Nuffield Hospital in Tun Wells.... I'm fine - just emotionally all over the place - being a right old witch to my bloke!

Syd - take care - hope to see you on your return... xxx

just dying my hair after feeling like a right minger at the mo (this treatment just aint sexy is it?!) so i'm going from a rather dodgy blonde-ginger-brown to a gorgeous catherine zita brunette! (all on £3.95 clairol from tesco - think these drugs are difnitely messing with my mind now!)

will report back on the results (no matter how disastrous!)

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hopeful - hope the hair is a sucess!!!  Don't worry about being a witch, it seems the majority of us go abit that way on the 2ww!!!  My DH wanted to divorce me last time, I think he is terrified of going through it again!

Hi to everyone else

       

love jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi jan

I think thats the problem - i'm NOT worried about it!!! I'm almost WANTing to be 'orrible!!! But it is upsetting my poor bloke!!! Oh well...  and just to update you on the hair - I'm well and truly brunette-ified!! it's alright - not great - but alright! it's a change and thats the main thing!!

hey ho... 5 days til test date (Sunday) and still countijng down...!
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I'm glad the hair ok!!  I nearly did the same at the wekend, was going to go from my normal blonde back to my natural brown but bottled it - I'm determined to do it in summer tho when I have my next app!!  Well done you - very brave  

I know what you mean when you say you almost want to be awful - I knew I was doing it but couldn't stop myself!!  I walked for 2 miles, out on a dog walk with DH, about 100 yards in front of him because I wouldn't speak to him! (I was cross with him because I got us lost!!!!)   I was completely irrational - god I hope i'm not that bad this time - he didn't speak to me for a week because I was so evil!!  Mind you its comforting to know I'm not the only one! 

Hang on in there mate - be nice (if you can)!  If not shout up the hill to me at Sutton Valence, i'll probably hear you!

Hiya to everyone else - where are you all

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi jan,

Yes!!! Just like me I'm afraid!!! Walking in front in a mood is normally good for the soul (even if its only 3 feet ahead - you still make the point!!!!!).

I was in a better mood last night... (which must have been a relief for DP!), but then I was out most of the evening! 

How are your jabs going? Do you have a scan today? Keeping my fingers crossed for you... 

Hope to hear how you got on later. Where are you having your tx?

xxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Liz -   so sorry hon. Thinking of you and your DH. xx

Syd - have a fab time on your   hope you have a complete mental break from it all as well.

Hopeful & Jan - hang in there. We all get really moody, and it's no surprise really!

Ruby - good to hear from you again, hope all is going well.

I had a fabulous time at Centre Parcs and didn't really want to come home! Did LOADS of stuff....cycled everywhere, did a couple of classes, went for a gentle run,  swam, played Badminton, did yoga, and stayed in a villa surrounded by woodland and visited by squirrels, peacocks and various ducks and birds! Heaven. A little cold, (it snowed on Sat!) but lovely all the same. I felt like I hadn't really been thinking too much about 2WW and IF whilst there; but my best mate said to DH I just hadn't been myself at all...so clearly I wasn' quite as on top of it as I'd like to think!

Other news is we pulled out of the house purchase yesterday!!! We had been thinking about it for about amonth, but were scared of the money implications (and having to look all over again!) Felt a bit bad for our buyer (who bought this place in Sept and has hung on through all the hold up's.) Then we had a phone call from our soliciter, saying our buyer had pulled out on Thursday anyway!!! So, now we are 100% convinced we did the right thing.

Anyway, our biggest news is that sadly we got a   this morning. I feel kind of numb and very fed up, but have to be in a meeting in less than an hour, so have to keep it together for the moment at least.

Will check in later, take care all,

xxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh Bodia thats bad news about your BFN, I was really hoping for you  .  It was good to hear you had a good break tho and the house thing you seem positive thta you have done the right thing.  Hang on in there, it will happen eventually.  

Hopeful - gald you are in a better frame of mind, I think the worst is yet to come for me.  I'm having my tx at the Conquest hosp in Hastings, nearest to home but a pain when like now I have to get back to Sutton Valence!

I've just been for my scan, right ovaries are oing ok but nothing on the left  she really struggled to find it in the first place!!  Had a bit of a chat with my fertility nurse too as on all my notes it says I have PCOS but I was told by the consultant that I hadn't  .  She looked through my notes and also thinks I haven't but is going to check. Also had a chat about waht happens if m 3 goes at IUI don't work, I will have to be referred back to my consultant and he will decide if we have a case to put forward for a NHS IVF - but how long will that be  Feeling a bit down hearted about it all today as you once said Bodia it just isn't supposed to be like this is it   Anyway I've popped home to do last jab and got to go back thurs for scan - hopefully they will tell me I can be basted friday. 

Oh well, a bit of a 'me' post there - sorry!

Hope everyone is ok

love jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Bodia,

I'm so so sorry you didn't get a better result... sending  .... 

But if you can take anything positive from it.. its a step further forward...  although this will most definitely not help your disappointment. I'm sorry you have to hold it all together during a meeting too when all you probably want to do is burst into tears. Hope you're ok...

sending you a internet hug...
xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks girls,

I couldn't cope without you lot!!!  

I am fine. I got through the day yesterday. The worse thing was, my back started playing up again so i had to go back to the osteopath! I am sitting at work now propped up by a pillow. Very stiff...and praying it won't go completley like last time!!!!!

I was fine until bedtime, when I had a bit of a run in with DH and started crying. It sounds sad but I think after 5 goes I'm used to the disappointment now. Having this month off treatment and then will start again hopefully in April. It will be very strange not doing IUI this month; but I better get used to it as if the next one fails that's it for IUI!

AF started this morning, have some pain now. Feeling a little fed up and emotional, but again; have to get through the day.

Jan - good luck for your next scan; hope everything works out for you hon.

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia - hope the back is holding up!!  Sending you a   too, you sound like you need one x

Hopeful - are you ok?? Chilled out abit or is your bloke getting it in the neck still?  Hope your ok hun x

Hi to everyone.

love Jan  xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Bodia - oh poor you and your back!!! Hope you're ok.... how much disappointment can a girl take though before you go completely barmy... just hang on in there... maybe we can cycle in April together... saying that cos i've got a downer today - AF started for me too today... i presume it was AF . So now feel as if my test day on sunday will definitely be a BFN   nothing like poisitive thinking eh?

Hello jan too - would be good if you didn't have PCOS. fingers crossed - but who suggested that in the first place? hope the scan goes ok tmrw. good luck for Fri

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh Hopeful thats crap news - maybe its not AF tho, lets try a bit of positive thinking   Sending you   you probably need one x

When I started this weird journey of ttc my consultant thought that PCOS could be a possibility but after my Lap he said they weren't, obviously my notes were not changed or someones misread something.  I don't think I have but you never know - I tell you the Conquest hosp don't fill me with much confidence!!!

Chin up chuck

love Jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Me again!

Hi Jan, Bodia and all...

Just feeling really peeved this morning. AF has come really heavy so i don't hold out much hope for test day. Don't know if i should continue with the cyclogest or not... will ring the hopsital today.

DH is also really disappointed. 

Good luck for your scan today Jan - hope theres some good news...

off to sulk..!

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Thats crap Hopeful - really sorry for you and DH  

Scan was fine, everythings different than last time ( don't know if thats good or not ).  Being basted tomorrow..............i hope...............DH isn't speaking to me again, don't know what I've done as have been making real effort not making a big thing of this and just being nice and affectionate.  So unless things improve I can't see it happening - what a waste of time and tx, some poor other girl could gave had this go.  I would go as far to say I hate him at this moment in time - spent all morning crying, didn't do too well at the hosp either.  Got to go to work now which i'm not looking forward to.

I'll join you hopeful in your sulk...........

Sorry to be abit self obssessed - I know we are all going through it with one thing and another - just needed a moan.

love to all

Jan xxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello all,
moan away girls- that's what we're all here for! (support I mean!!)
Bodia and hopeful - sorry to hear about the BFN's. It's such a bummer, 2 weeks of hell waiting and then bugger all to show for it. BIg phat hugs to you both  
I am taking a month off too so will start again in April, I think you were doing the same Bodia?? Would be nice to speak to the same people.
Jan - good luck with basting tomorrow, I hope that you and DH have a cuddle before the day is through. I was sad after my miscarriage and DH wsa quiet but great and it was only yesterday that he talked about how sad he was too (we are having DIUI). I think with all the moody juice (clomid) rushing around it is hard to remember that they are having a bit of a crap time aswell. I felt V guilty yesterday about being so demanding. However, would it change how I am next time- probably not as you just can't help it!!
lots of love,
Bertie(Liz)


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Girls, girl girls!!!!   to us all!!!

What a time of it we are having on here!!!    When is our luck going to change?!!!!  

Hopeful - so sorry for you and DH. xxx

Jan - hope you're getting through the day OK. There's nothing worse than falling out with DH on top of tx. Hope you sort it out. Thinking of you and sending a big  

Liz - I hope to cycle with you (so to speak) in April.

Had a tough time last night. Ended up crying whilst watching the highlights of the Commonwealth Games (I know I'm weird!) My back going is just the last straw. The only thing I was looking forward to if I got a BFN was having 6 weeks to get really fit again and do loads of exercise...and now I can't do that, and it's really got to me if I'm honest. DH was out last night, and no one called and I just felt really down. Syd texted me...and that was great, thanks Syd!

Anyway, supposed to be going to see Chumbuwumba tonight....but may well raincheck if back is still this bad!

Somehow, our luck has got to change girls...hang in there...thinking of you all.xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello all!

Too true Bodia... we're all having an 'orrible time by the sounds of it. Thank God for you lot is all i can say. I mean that too cos through all this, i remember you girls and the fact that you all just know what each of us is going through... and its become an important part of my day coming on here and checking you lot out...   hugs to you all.  

Bodia its crap you can't exercise... how long is your back going to keep you off for do you think? How long did it last before?  Chin up mate... hope you're ok... looks like I'll be going for it again in April so will be cycling with you and Liz then too i hope... 

Liz, thanks for the hugs - sending some big juicy ones back xxxx

Jan - glad to hear scan went well. Fingers crossed then for tmrw... Hope it all goes well    

Nothing wrong with maoning either - sharing this is good, and seeing other people going through similar emotions is also good... if you can't moan on here, where can you moan?

xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hopeful - I totally agree. Everyone on here is fab and you lot are all my lifeline at the moment so   to you all! x

I had another difficult time last night. I was OK but I started watching The House Of Tiny Tearaways, (I know, I know, but I am strangely addicted to that and Deal or No Deal!! Told you I was weird! ) I cried a lot as I want a family so much...and I'm so bored of all this IF stuff. DH was out, (he went to see Chumbuwumba play live and I was supposed to go but didn't cause of my back!!!) My mate Jo called and I pretended I was OK. I find it very difficult to show friends how I'm really feeling, (and she's the one I usually talk to about it all.) I only seem to be able to really talk to DH and you lot. Am going out for a drink tonight, (if I can make it to the pub,) and I imagine I'll do my usual and pretend I'm OK!!! 

Anyway, sorry this is me/me/me again!!!

How is everyone else? We are so due some luck on this thread...take care girls,

xxxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi.
How amazing is it to be non hormonal! I was talking to DH this morning and have so many things planned to do today (day off).Last cycle I struggled through the 2ww and my day off was spent pretty much asleep or on the sofa with a musical. I feel I can actually hold a conversation and make decisions again. Last month at work I really kept my head down and didn't get involved in any debates or ideas as I couldn't get my words out.Watch out work, here I come again!!

Bodia, I know exactl what you mean about your friends, I'm not a very gossipy girl and never really share 'feelings' with my close friends - DH is my best friend. I have told 2 about the IUI and 1 about the miscarriage but in such a matter of fact way as in a way I don't want their sympathy. They can't know how it feels - especially the madness!!   

Hopeful - how's the hair holding up? look forward to another month of positive vibes in April

Jan- how was the basting. I hope DH is behaving! Get the hot water bottle and the remote control ready!
Love Lizx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

House of Tiny Tearaways? I LOVE it!!! The irony is that we'd all make such FANTASTIC mothers after watching it too!!! Oh life can be cruel...

Sometime you do just have these pangs and waves of intense emotion don't you Bodia, and you just go to pieces and other times you feel so brave and strong and in control. people keep saying to me i'm being brave but the truth is, i'm not really... not inside. I think its a bit like grief and mourning someone who's died... the pain just comes and goes in waves... i'm thinking of you Bodia.. i know this all feels so sh*t at the moment. Hang on in there... having a good cry is good for the soul and my God don't we just need to cry through all this.

Liz - hair is ok although everyone keeps commenting on how tired i now look - my hairs much darker and i'm so pale with big brown circles under my eyes (nice!).. hey ho... can understand you not telling many people. I have told a few, but not details... wish i hadn't now cos people are asking how its going and i want to rant and say its flippin' hard, i feel like sh*t and i hate going through it!!! 

We were due to go to the hospital this morning for SA to kickstart our NHS traetment. But DP and I had big arguments this morning... lots of tears and we really weren't in the mood to 'perform' . managed it eventually half in a strop and half laughing.... but i really didn't like our new clinic. its quite open and not very discrete i'd say. Poor ole DP, each time he has to do this he throws up with nerves in the morning!!! Love 'im!!! He looked a bit better once it was all over! But he loathes all of this and I find it hard to uster up the energy to support him too...

lots of love to all you wonderfully gorgeous and fabulous girls!
xxxx
Hope you're all ok girls.. we're all doing so well!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51875.new.html#new


----------

